# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 tank: safe ambient temperature



## Big Fishy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi there.

I was just wondering what is considered a safe ambient temperature for storage of my full CO2 tank.

I read that the pressure will be approx 950 psi at 80F and 550 at 40F.

I don't want to have to sacrifice heating my apartment to store the tank. Is it generally safe between 70F and 80F?

Thanks.

PS- I've seen many tanks with a working pressure of 1800psi and tested pressure of 3000psi. Would it be better to invest in a better tank and have a 1500psi disc installed? I thought about using a scuba tank which has a working pressure of 3000psi.

I don't want any surprises occurring in my livingroom!


----------



## Big Fishy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi there.

I was just wondering what is considered a safe ambient temperature for storage of my full CO2 tank.

I read that the pressure will be approx 950 psi at 80F and 550 at 40F.

I don't want to have to sacrifice heating my apartment to store the tank. Is it generally safe between 70F and 80F?

Thanks.

PS- I've seen many tanks with a working pressure of 1800psi and tested pressure of 3000psi. Would it be better to invest in a better tank and have a 1500psi disc installed? I thought about using a scuba tank which has a working pressure of 3000psi.

I don't want any surprises occurring in my livingroom!


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Big Fishy:
> Is it generally safe between 70F and 80F?


perfect. Just think how warm it can get in the warehouses where it is stored


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The safe maximum storage temperature for CO2 cylinders is 125 degrees Fahrenheit. Above that, the cylinder valve may vent.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> The safe maximum storage temperature for CO2 cylinders is 125 degrees Fahrenheit. Above that, the cylinder valve may vent.


Crud. I'd better go turn my thermostat down....


----------

